
The Fine Brothers thought they had found the future of YouTube. They were wrong - randycupertino
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2016/02/02/after-youtube-outrage-the-fine-bros-decide-not-to-trademark-react/?tid=pm_lifestyle_pop_b
======
randycupertino
Thought this article was a nice recap of what happened with the Fine brothers
react video debacle, what exactly went wrong and how the internet of the
future may attempt to monetize itself more carefully.

